# Overweight?



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

How would you tell if your dog is overweight?
Cooper weighs #70 and he's 11-months.
His profile looks good, taper at the groin area and waist. ribs show slightly.
He's full of energy, and will chase a Frisbee as long as we throw it, two or three 45-min sessions/evening after a 2-mile walk.
He gets two 12-oz feedings of whole raw chicken, veggies, etc per day, and a few treats while working/training.
My wife says I'm paranoid. That may well be.:roll:
Maybe Coop's just a big boy??
I'll have to post a pic..

Any thoughts?
Thanks, Steve


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Pictures would be good. I would say that if you can see the last two ribs that he is fine. Since he is still young I wouldn't worry to much about toning him. I just started working Vendetta to tone up her some and she is 21months.


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Pictures would be good. I would say that if you can see the last two ribs that he is fine. Since he is still young I wouldn't worry to much about toning him. I just started working Vendetta to tone up her some and she is 21months.


I'll try to get some pics tonight.
We're not trying to tone Coop, the activity level he has is just what he needs to stay amused..LOL


----------

